# [SOLVED] What is the avg life expectancy of a router?



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I have* XP Sp2* computer connected directly to a Belkin Wireless G router model: *F5D7230-4* the router feeds off of my comcast cable modem. My modem is a Motorola Surfboard model: *SB5101*.

I was starting to have an issue with the Belkin and I am wondering what is the expected lifetime for these routers.

It has been with me for more than 3years if im not mistaken and it only had been shut off a number of times.

*Is my router going to die soon?*

I leave my computer on playing music overnight somtimes and I wake up to notice *my router cannot see the internet when its connected to the cable modem.*

When I connect the computer directly to the modem I just turn it on and off to pick up the new IP and I have internet again.

Now after a while ppl need access to wireless so *I connect the router and after a on/off cycle between both devices the belkin picks up the internet.*

This is not a comfortin process thats why i think it is on its last days.

You guys might have exp with this more than I, any help or suggestions would do.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

Well, this could be the router or the modem. I'd upgrade the router to the latest firmware, and reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure.

It's hard to say if it's the router or the modem that's the problem here, but it seems one of them is flaky. See if the upgrade and reset have any effect.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

Well.. I have updated to the latest firmware of the router since I am always changing settings on the device.

And when the problem started showing up I just checked the firmware. It was fine the last update made by the company was in 06.

Now for the cable modem I am yet to upgrade the firmware on it. One because I am not connected directly to it and another reason is also because I don' t have that much time with the device.

Im going to go ahead and see if I can update the firmware on the cable modem tonight see if it changes anything.

At the moment I am pointing fingers towards the router since it is the one that seems to be dropping the connection.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

So I just got home and I find myself a little surprise.

Just as I suspected..

My *Router is Dead!!!*

I did not think it was true untill i started the whole disconnect/connect wires process while pressing the reset button after every change.

Nothing..


So to answer the life expectancy question; in my case I purchased the router around 12/05 so that would make it aprox 2years since I bought it and it has come to its death 9/07.

I doubt it is still in the manufactuers warranty....

So how about a new topic:

*What is a good wireless g router for me?*

I need a router that can take stress because of all the task it needs to accomplish 

This is what I want to connect:

Desktop PC - Serves data to the rest of the network on the workgroup, connected directly to router, some online gaming

Xbox360 - Online Gaming

PS2 - Online Gaming (maybe ps3 in the future)

Desktop PC 2 - Online Gaming and network access (had wifi PCI card but created own ethernet wall plates that direct from router)

Laptop - Work related wireless connection, some network access

Laptop 2 - School related wireless connections, some network access


.... Network data is stored on an external drive connected through the Desktop1, in the future I would probably upgrade to a network based drive that connects directly on to the network....

In the end it has to be really good.

I can't say anything wrong about the belkin router I think it served me well, I saw a coupple of lynksys models that I personally did not like some things but other than that I do know about the other brands.

Belkin
Lynksys
Netgear
etc......

Which one is the best?



Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

Lots of the information I have found online seems to be pretty out of date in relation to the subject.

Most of the info regarding this subject seems to be leading towards the Lynksys WRT54G-S.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

Some Belkin routers have a lifetime warranty, are you sure this one is out of warranty?


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

I checked if the router had a lifetime warranty... 

And according to the box it does.

I am going to read up on that. In the meanwhile I got the Lynksys WRT54GS, it is pretty good.

I like all of the advanced settings it carries. Awesome!

Lets see how long this one last.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

Thanks for the help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: What is the avg life expectancy of a router?*

You're welcome.


----------

